# He let me to preen him!



## RachelD (Aug 30, 2014)

Joe let me to preen him. The time when we got him home, he would hiss at us and run away from us but today, he let us preen him on his neck, head and body and I cleaned his beak. When I preened him, he fell asleep on his perch but when I stopped preening, he woke up. I feel so happy.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Great job Rachel!!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

How sweet! Your little guy loves and trusts you.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

It's so rewarding when that happens! Good for you.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's wonderful! It's the best feeling


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes. I wish cookie would do that.


----------



## RachelD (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

That sounds so sweet. How long have you had Joe?


----------

